# SARDS



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

I am not sure I am posting right! Does anyone have a blind Hav? Any tips? We are 7 wks in and it is so hard. Paula and Sam


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Paula,

I'm sorry to hear your Sam is blind! It must be very challenging. I don't know anything at all about SARDS, so can't help you, but I did spot your first post about it. Since I had nothing to offer, I didn't reply, but maybe someone else out there can help.

What kind of info has your vet given you? Or did you self-diagnose Sam's problem?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is some info I came across on the internet....... hope it helps!

http://www.myspecialdog.com/SARDS.aspx

http://www.alidas.com/articles/SARDS.htm

http://www.michvet.com/library/ophthalmology_SARDS.asp , which says, among other things:
*"# What is the Treatment and what are the Expectations?
There is no known treatment available for SARDS. This condition not a painful disorder; pets remain comfortable and pain free. In pets that are positive for Cushing's disease, treatment of Cushing's disease is recommended because this disease can have adverse effects on other body systems. Treatment of the Cushing's disease will not improve vision.
# Since pets with SARDS have rapid vision loss, initially adjustment to their home environment takes a few weeks time to adapt to the changes. Pets' strong sense of smell and memory and hearing are important during their adaptive period. "*


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate your help. The vet said the adjustments take in some dogs from 2-4 months, depending. It just helps so if someone might have been thru blindness in canine. I posted again incase anyone missed it. I have been trying mats, clickers etc.Paula


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi Paula, have you been able to find the yahoo group for blind dogs? I've heard it's just a wonderful group. Let me know if you have trouble finding it (PM or email me) and I'll do a search for you. Hugs to you. It just sounds so heartbreaking but I do know the dogs adjust really well.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I a so sorry that your little one is blind. She is such a beautiful hav. Was she born blind?


----------



## Cavazos (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello Paula, it’s been many years since your post about Sam’s SARDS dx. We have a 6 year old male that lost his vision and is undergoing multiple tests but everything points to SARDS. I’d really appreciate it if you could share your experience and give me some light into what we can expect in the coming months and years. We love Cuco so much and it hurts to see him lose his vision. Any tips and insight will be truly appreciated.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi, I am so sorry to hear about your boy's DX. I don't think the OP has been on the forum for a long time. however another Havanese friend of mine, Dee Dee Murray is still a member and pops in from time to time. He Havanese is not blind, but her previous dog, a Dachshund, went blind very suddenly and has a very remarkable story chronicled in this book: Puppy Picasso: the true story of a little blind dog who could paint: Murry, Dee Dee: 9781734248906: Amazon.com: Books

I'm going to see if I can get her to pop in to the forum and chat with you. Can you start a new thread on this subject, just so it's easy for her to find, since this one is so old?


----------



## Cavazos (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks so much Karen for your response and for giving us some hope. I’ll start the new thread and hopefully Dee Dee can share with us her story, I’m sure it’ll be of great help to the family and whoever finds herself in the same situation. Truly grateful.


----------



## Jenn (Sep 19, 2021)

Cavazos said:


> Thanks so much Karen for your response and for giving us some hope. I’ll start the new thread and hopefully Dee Dee can share with us her story, I’m sure it’ll be of great help to the family and whoever finds herself in the same situation. Truly grateful.


I'm so sorry to hear about your pup having SARDS. My pug was diagnosed with that ten years ago and it was challenging as there is no treatment. Dogs can adjust to being blind. Unfortunately, she also went deaf at the same time which made things even more difficult. Check out Muffin's Halos for blind dogs. It can really help them get around.


----------

